# Super C hydraulic system



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

I have a Super C, that we just got running after at least 15 yrs. It runs fine, but I have never used the hydraulics on it. I'm not sure what to check to see if it still works, or what should I check if it doesn't work. Any specific fluids I need, and thing else I should check? Wish I could be more help describing it, but Hydraulics on tractors are new to me. Any questions you have I can find. I'll post a picture as soon as I can, but any information would be appreciated. Also any where to find somw info would help also!!!

Thank You


----------



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

Here is a picture of each side. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The pump on that unit runs off the timing gears at the front of the engine. Its that aluminum colored piece that the two steel lines come out of. The large block of cast iron below the fuel tank is your reservoir and the actuator for the cultivator lift arms that stick out of either side. I can't tell from the picture, but you should have a control lever up by the steering column that will control the system. I'd make sure its full of hydraulic oil (should be a dipstick or fill-to plug) and then fire the tractor up and try the lever. Beyond that I can't help you because my Farmall H has a totally different system than your Super C.


----------



## kennyzaher (Nov 19, 2011)

country boy is correct i have 2 super c's one has been seized up for 30 yrs and the other is used to hay the one that has been stuck freed up last week and a farmall m is soaking waiting for that to unfree as well but anyhow there is a plug on the laft side of that reservoir and the oil should be able to be seen


----------

